# AHS: My Roanoke Nightmarce - Scathach costume. NEED ASSISTANCE 0.0



## Mr Spooky (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello friends! So my situation is that I'm planning on doing a Scathach cosplay (and for Halloween this year) and I have everything I need...except the dress. Now I have the accessories on the dress. I just need the actual white/gray dress itself. I can add the dirt and mold to it when I find one. Now I've searched the depths of etsy and eBay and even Amazon for something similar but in stumped. Anyone know where to find a dress like the one shown. Now I know that the REAL version of scathach they show on the..show.. Doesn't really get a full view of her outfit but I was leaning for something like the one Gaga wore on the show or maybe even the Banshee Phoebe costume from charmed.

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know where you can buy a dress like that but if you are looking to have one made, perhaps check out this shop Faye Tality Couture. She has a facebook page too so maybe contact her with the photos and see if she can do it. She does a lot of similar type items. Good luck. 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/FayeTalityCouture


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

If you have a sewing machine, or access to one, I found a simple easy pattern that you could use to make one yourself. I wouldn't cut the top part of the sleeve as shown in images 2 and 4. You could cut a slit down the front from the center of the neckline down towards waist a few inches for the corset look. You could reinforce the slit on both sides with bias tape. You could make the bias tape with the same fabric so it blends. I'd sew a few stitches horizontally below the slit so that it doesn't tear down further. Then you could put in some grommets, on both sides of the slit to run some cording or ribbon through. I'd use a velvet or velour fabric. Here is the pattern and a youtube tutorial to show you how to make it. 

Pattern: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/234609461815115386/
Youtube tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jyzle0zNOc

Good luck.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You could alter something like this Arwen costume:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lord-of-the...me-/361768786703?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

A place that sells Renaissance Faire chemises may be your best bet. What kind of price range are you looking at? 

The neckline isn't quite right on these, but the Eowyn chemise in particular looks like you could modify it. 

http://www.pearsonsrenaissanceshoppe.com/eowyn-chemise.html
http://www.pearsonsrenaissanceshoppe.com/split-arm-chemise.html
http://www.pearsonsrenaissanceshoppe.com/archeress-chemise.html


----------

